# A hypothetical situation - Daemon VS. Grey Knights



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

Let's say that you've been put in a situation where you *must* play against the Grey Knights with Chaos Daemons. You may choose the points cost. The Grey Knights player is not list tailoring to combat Daemons (They do not know what army you'll be using), but they still may use Daemon specific abilities.

What would your army look like?

I was thinking about this earlier on, and I remembered hearing about a Fatecrusher build (Fateweaver + Bloodcrushers). This got me thinking, so I started to toy with the idea of fleshweaver. Flesh hounds instead of Bloodcrushers. My army would consist mainly of:

-Skarbrand
-Fateweaver
-Bloodcrushers
-Plague Bearers
-Fleshhounds

How do you think that would turn out?


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Daemons get relentlessly pounded in the ass.


----------



## JelloSea (Apr 12, 2011)

Multi wound models since you cant Insta-death a daemon.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Weapon said:


> Let's say that you've been put in a situation where you *must* play against the Grey Knights with Chaos Daemons. You may choose the points cost. The Grey Knights player is not list tailoring to combat Daemons (They do not know what army you'll be using), but they still may use Daemon specific abilities.
> 
> What would your army look like?
> 
> ...


Fail. Why would you include Skarbrand over a regular thirster with BotBG?
Also, get something shooty to kill that lame ass Dreadknight. Going into combat with it isn't a good idea. Flamers would be decent methinks. 



Aramoro said:


> Daemons get relentlessly pounded in the ass.


Since we are allowed to tailor, spamming BotBG units might make this a fair fight. Unless he brings 3 Dreadknights. Then I have to concur with you there....



JelloSea said:


> Multi wound models since you cant Insta-death a daemon.


Yes you can. Grey Knights can, but only if the daemons in question fails a ld test. Not that likely, but it can still happen.


----------



## JelloSea (Apr 12, 2011)

The odds that a GK player will bring a libby with the power that denies demonic gifts is VEEEEERY poor if the GK doesnt know who he is fighting. Considering there is only an 8.3% chance he will play Daemons, even less if you count the scale of the other armys of and odds of playing a marine variant. Most GK players dont even take a Libby.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

Because Skarbrand doesn't lose any Daemonic gifts if the Grey Knights player took that power that negates them. I saw a GW battle report and thought it would be worth mentioning.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

It's actually one of the few times Skarbrand has no disadvantage, other than not being able to fly, so he rather sadly trudges after tanks balefully swinging his mighty axes in the air.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Daemons get ass-pounded.


----------



## stewy37 (May 24, 2011)

JelloSea said:


> The odds that a GK player will bring a libby with the power that denies demonic gifts is VEEEEERY poor if the GK doesnt know who he is fighting. Considering there is only an 8.3% chance he will play Daemons, even less if you count the scale of the other armys of and odds of playing a marine variant. Most GK players dont even take a Libby.


But they do take dreadknights, and those come with dark excommunication standard.
Inquisitor Coteaz does as well. 
So the threat to daemons of being stripped of their gifts is still there.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

stewy37 said:


> But they do take dreadknights, and those come with dark excommunication standard.
> Inquisitor Coteaz does as well.
> So the threat to daemons of being stripped of their gifts is still there.


So Skarbrand is still useful!

Excellent... Now all we need is the model lol.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Weapon said:


> Because Skarbrand doesn't lose any Daemonic gifts if the Grey Knights player took that power that negates them. I saw a GW battle report and thought it would be worth mentioning.


Well shave my head and call me Susy, his stupid powers aren't gifts!

He still sucks though, granting the already annoying GK extra attacks, lacking flying and BotBG.

So yeah, still a ridiculously lame matchup. I would probably just go with Tzeeralds instead.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Skarbrand doesn't give extra attacks, he just give you rerolls, but luckily GK already reroll all of their attacks so he has no effect on them.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> Skarbrand doesn't give extra attacks, he just give you rerolls, but luckily GK already reroll all of their attacks so he has no effect on them.


Hell yeah! That's using your head!

I bet that if we spend enough time on this thread, we could make a viable Daemons list. Admittedly, it would have to be in the hands of a skilled player and would be tailored against a single army, but that army poses the greatest threat to Daemons. And it's not like a list including Plaguebearers, Skarbrand, Bloodcrushers, Fateweaver and Flesh Hounds is going to be that bad anyway...


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> Skarbrand doesn't give extra attacks, he just give you rerolls, but luckily GK already reroll all of their attacks so he has no effect on them.


Indeed he does. Just goes to show how little I use that big, fat bastard. Hell, I don't even use my daemons all that much now.


----------



## SlamHammer (Mar 28, 2011)

The biggest question is not how to beat the dreadknight, but how to deal with Warp Quake. This is the GK strongest weapon against the Daemon Army. 

As for dealing with the Dreadknight (_which no tourny quality army should ever run_), just bog it down with models like Daemonettes. It can kill about 3 a turn and as long as it passes its Psychic Test, be safe from most counterattacks. However, at this rate it will take the Dreadknight all game to wade through them. In addition, if it fails the Psychic Test, the rending of the Daemonettes pose a real threat to brining it down.


----------



## JelloSea (Apr 12, 2011)

Fight characters and dread knights with high model counts, fight the knights with multi wound models.


----------

